# Bamboo Candles



## agriffin (Oct 23, 2010)

Stained and sealed...gotta let them dry.  We'll fill them in a couple of days.


----------



## sygrid (Oct 24, 2010)

Totally cool idea.  I'm lovin' it.
Could you share pics of when they are done?  
Lorie


----------



## tespring (Oct 24, 2010)

I love those!  I did not know you could stain bamboo like that.  Really nice!


----------



## sygrid (Oct 24, 2010)

I didn't either.  Just really cool.  How do you seal the bottom?

Lorie


----------



## sygrid (Oct 24, 2010)

What if you sealed the bottom and filled them with bath salts or / bubble/milk bath.  I see them wrapped in cello.  Are they big enough to put a bar inside?

Lorie


----------



## IanT (Oct 24, 2010)

Wooow
 those are beautiful! What do you use to stain/ seal them???


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2010)

Very attractive! They'd also make nice vases for dried flower arrangements. Have you considered making stencils and adding designs on them like Oriental characters? (Just a thought)


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2010)

I love them Amanda!  what a great idea!


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 24, 2010)

These are lovely!  Please post some pics of the completed projects.  I can't wait to see!


----------



## sygrid (Oct 24, 2010)

a vase...of course...and what if...I made bamboo stick molds for soap to sit in that vase?  You could have the amazing candles and the soaps right there....Zen central    I'd be happy to make them if anyone is interested.

Lorie


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Clever! Really cool, I'd like to see the finished product too  :shock:


----------



## agriffin (Oct 24, 2010)

I stained them with rit fabric dye.  Where each notch is on the bamboo it is solid.  So that is the bottom for the candle.  So for instance on the purple candle where that notch is in the middle...it is solid.  So the bottom is sort of a stand and the top will be filled with wax.



You can do so many things with these.  Bath salts is a great idea.  We're already going to make some soap dishes.  

Yes, Hazel...my BF is pretty artsy fartsy so he has all sorts of ideas for decorating.  






Here in the orange one you can see where the bottom is.  Everywhere there is a notch it is solid.

They are anywhere from 3.5-6 inches across.  The bamboo poles taper.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry...I just got carried away.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 24, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Sorry...I just got carried away.



Well, I don't know why you said that.  Stencils are a great idea.


----------



## ToniD (Oct 24, 2010)

Amazing.  Very cool.   I like the Kanji/ character idea


----------



## krissy (Oct 24, 2010)

those are really pretty containers!!

i may be being ignorant but i have to ask... isn't bamboo flammable? i thought you're not "supposed to" put candles into flammable holders? 
sorry if it is a dumb question but i dont make candles and havent done much research on them...


----------



## agriffin (Oct 24, 2010)

If you seal them they don't burn.  If you didn't seal them the wood would soak up the FO/EO and it would catch fire pretty easily.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 25, 2010)

Those are really cool!


----------



## dcornett (Oct 26, 2010)

I love'm. See I'm just not that creative...I do a pretty good copy cat though. LOL


----------



## tomara (Oct 26, 2010)

Those are awesome..I am sure they will be a big hit for you!!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 26, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 26, 2010)

Very cool and creative!


----------

